# Parts etc



## 240zx4Bray (Dec 22, 2004)

What is a good website for datsun 510 parts for a restore etc. I have been looking all over and I can't find any.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Check in the "General" section for my thread, for list of datsun/nissan info.


----------

